# Guide sizes for lightweight jigging rod



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, I have a 7' 6" rod that I'm building and it's time to buy guides. I'm going to use the New Concept guide placement and I'm familiar with how to do this. The problem is I don't have the guides yet and I want try to get everything I need in one order to minimize shipping costs and times. I'm willing to buy a few extra guides to make sure I have everything I need. So I guess my question is have any of you built a rod like this using the concept system and if so what guides did you end up with? I know that no one can tell me exactly what I'll need but I'm just trying to find a starting point.

I'm working with a medium action St. Croix rated for 1/4 to 5/8 oz. The reel will be a 2500 size, probably a Saros or something similar. I'm thinking of going with a size 4 guide for the choker to the tip. I'm planning on using either American Tackle or Fuji guides. I may go with stainless frames for the reduction guides and then move to titanium for the smaller guides.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Nevermind. Just ordered 30, 25, 20, 16, 10 and 5 6's. Hopefully the right combination will be there somewhere.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I really like those ATC guides. I have two sets of them on rods Im working on.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

When I am setting up a rod for a reel I haven't used before on a layout and since guides are relatively inexpensive, I usually get one of each size down to the choker size. That way, when I am laying out the guides between the gathering and choker, I have all the options a particular frame offers. That way I don't end up with a gap here or there that is too large for my liking while trying to achieve the "archery target". I do know others who have plenty of guides on hand that will mix frame styles when laying out the NCG, depending on what they are trying to accomplish. Just a thought.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*2 foot or 1 foot New Concepts??????*

Nm


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Single foot. For the 30, 25, 20 I went with the titanium coated Fuji SICs and for the rest I went with the American Tackle titanium nanolite.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sounds good*

What is the final number of guides???...... Why to different comps???IMHO Less is More... The more guides ya put on a blank the looser it gets... I generaly stick with 5 or 6 and the tip on a trout type rod.....To many guides will screw up a blanks action... Sounds nice I have wanted to rebuild one of my trout rods with the 1 foot new concept guides, but I can't just throw away Fuji Sic's.... JAM


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

JAM said:


> What is the final number of guides???...... Why to different comps???IMHO Less is More... The more guides ya put on a blank the looser it gets... I generaly stick with 5 or 6 and the tip on a trout type rod.....To many guides will screw up a blanks action... Sounds nice I have wanted to rebuild one of my trout rods with the 1 foot new concept guides, but I can't just throw away Fuji Sic's.... JAM


Not sure the final number of guides yet but it will probably be 6 or 7. I intentionally ordered more than I needed because until I get the guides I won't know what works best for the final layout. I mixed the guides for pricing reasons. I wanted solid titanium near the tip because I figure that's where the weight reduction will make the most difference and the solid titanium guides are more affordable when they are size 6 as opposed to size 30. As for why I chose to use both AT and Fuji, I dunno. I figured they were going to be different guides anyway so I just chose what I liked best out of the catalogue based on size, quality and price. They will all have a titanium color so I think they will match ok.


----------

